# New, 4/9! Alumacraft 1448 Flat - "tinboat stolen ideas mod"!



## fullpage (Feb 14, 2012)

Let me first start by saying that I am impressed by the mods that have been posted here! Wow! Great jobs! 

I have been lurking the past few months all the while gathering intel (it feels almost like stealing!). I used info here to find out what boat I feel would be perfect for me and I used my sales skills to get my wife to by me a new Alumacraft 1448 flattie for my b-day last Fall (thanks sweetie)! 

Now onto the mods - My plan is to have a casting deck up front with a pedestal seat, bow mounted trolling motor, and fish finder up front. Since I have a toddler who I want to take out with me I want to install flooring so he wont trip over ribs, and carpeted seat tops because it is uber hot in the Summer in VA. Probably throw a bilge pump on too!

I figure that since my fat behind will be up front that I will locate my batteries (2 - 27 series in a series circuit) at the stern, for balance, which I will draw power for all of my listed devices above, I may add one battery later for wish list items below.. I will also have an old transom trolling motor deployed for more speed to my secret spots AND in case I need to get home fast.

Items on the wish list:

-livewell in middle seat (already there just need pump and confidence to cut a hole in the bottom of the boat, switches etc.). Anyone have a mod adding livelwell to this middle seat?
-Nav lights
-misc lights
-12V power jack for music, charging cell phone, etc.
-music

Anyway, Here are a few pics, you may recognize some of the layouts as they are blatantly stolen from others on the site. Thanks to all (especially Jay415 & Gillhunter!)! Without this site I would spend this coming Summer tooling around in a bare bones bucket, without all of the tools necessary for catching huge bass and having fun! 

You will probably realize while looking at my posts that I am not a woodworker or tradesman of any kind, so when you scratch your head wondering "why the heck did he do that?" remember this! My rule of thumb is to roughly measure, cut twice and go to Home Depot and Lowe's a lot! I know there are more guys out there like me that maybe will give it a shot if they see I could do it (please don't cut off your finger in the process, I cannot be held liable  )

Finally, I have found that I enjoy working on my "mods" with today's best Country hits playing in the background. I am usually more of an 80's music guy normally, rock, alternative, etc. but strangely I feel am more productive and I get a kick out of some of the songs...."Red Solo Cup! Try it!

Here goes:

Here is the support structure that will go under the front deck, I made sort of a 2 X 4 trapezoid support structure and attached it to the rib with angle aluminum, adding 2 X 3's attached to the existing bow platform with stainless screws.:












Here are "roughs" of the decking resting on top while for determining seat position, battery moving to rear:











A couple of steps ahead with polyurethane and location for access hatches:






That's it for now - will update changes I have already made and more in a few days when I can take more pics.


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 14, 2012)

Great start! I'm looking forward to watching your build!


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 14, 2012)

Good work...the notched framing, very nice.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice job! Only reason I didn't go with lumber was due to added weight, but lumber is so much easier and forgiving than aluminum angle. 
I added a livewell to my middle seat.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 15, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> Good work...the notched framing, very nice.


That looks really good.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice work - I believe stealing is legal here :lol: I know I took my share


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 15, 2012)

Jay415 said:


> Great start! I'm looking forward to watching your build!



X2 Looking good =D>


----------



## crabtree (Feb 16, 2012)

Great start. I'm stealing some ideas from Jay too, our framing is looking very similar.


----------



## fullpage (Feb 16, 2012)

Couple more pics, polyurethane takes a while when it's chilly! Used scrap plywood to join two deck pieces together from underneath and dremel tool to cut off exposed screw on topside.





Noodling on some ideas for trolling motor mount:


----------



## BillG (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks real good so far. This site is what led me to my current project. So much great information and help here.


----------



## Earlo (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks like a good start. I did a very similar one a year ago.


----------



## fullpage (Apr 9, 2012)

Here are the latest updates! I have been working hard to get this thing ready before fishing season but with this weather the season is in swing already! Getting closer though!

Here is my first attempt at carpeting, doing pretty good. I really like the brown carpet and think it will hide dirt well too! I may paint the hatch covers as they stick out like a sore thumb - any suggestions on painting plastic that will get walked on? Carpeting was a little easier than I thought it would be. I used gel contact cement for the edges and that works great - thanks to whoever mentioned it!









I picked up a great deal on a side imaging Humminbird on ebay, and you can see some of the wiring starting to take shape too! All cables were made to length with terminal ends from genuinedealz.com . Good deal and great service!









Under the hood before screwing down.





Front deck is coming together!





I used 1/4 plywood for the rear, vertical panel as it doesn't support anything and I don't need any extra weight. I used finish washers on the screws on this panel so I can easily remove should I need easy access but the hatches above should be plenty 90% of the time. I also installed a SeaSense 5 switch panel with a cigarette lighter jack fro charging cell on the water. I ran a neg bus bar which you can see in the pics too. I will run nav lights (2 switches), bilge pump and have 2 more switches for whatever else I decide on. Switch and bus bar from possummarine.com - great prices and service - fast turnaround too!










My favorite splurge so far is the Terrova bow mounted motor. Gander offered 25% off back in early winter and I jumped on it. Then found I-Pilot upgrade kit online for $80! Usually $300 or so. This thing is cool and I can steer the boat remotely from the rear while running my transom mount. 

Since I use 6 gauge with I needed and adapter for the deck plug for the motor that made it too tall to fit below deck so I had to add some height. Great use of scrap 2X4 and not in the way at all.





One deck down, one to go! Updates again soon!


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks great man! I can't wait till I can start on mine! 

To your question about painting the hatch doors; try and find some Krylon Fusion for plastics. I have used that paint on so many things and have no had ANY issues with it coming off. I painted the dash of my HEEP (JEEP) with it once and I used to have to scrub that thing down to get it clean! Still had all my paint though!  

I think you will also be happy with the way it looks. Very even and looks professional.


----------



## fullpage (Apr 9, 2012)

wcbond4 said:


> Looks great man! I can't wait till I can start on mine!
> 
> To you question about painting the hatch doors; try and find some Krylon Fusion for plastics. I have used that paint on so many things and have no had ANY issues with it coming off. I painted the dash of my HEEP (JEEP) with it once and I used to have to scrub that thing down to get it clean! Still had all my paint though!
> 
> I think you will also be happy with the way it looks. Very even and looks professional.



That stuff looks perfect! Looks like they carry the line at WalMart - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jay415 (Apr 9, 2012)

Coming along nicely! Great job!


----------



## wcbond4 (Apr 10, 2012)

They in fact do carry it at WalMark. If you cant find the color youre hunting, they also carry it at Autozone and Orlieys.


Also, did you get your switch panel off eBay? What did it run? Do you like it?


----------



## fullpage (Apr 10, 2012)

wcbond,
I do like the switch! This is the best price I found and it was delivered quick! https://possummarine.com/p/369/seasense_50031295
I think I got the negative bus bar there as well. Good luck!
Paul


----------



## fullpage (Apr 16, 2012)

WC,

got the paint today - looks like Wally World has decent selection!

Thanks again!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 28, 2012)

Lookin great =D>


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice lookin boat, clean classic look. Nice job... =D>


----------

